# Relocation Companies or do it yourself?



## Sammer (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi

I was wondering if someone could help. I am looking to move out early next year with my family and didn't know whether to do it through a relocation company or to do it myself.

What did others do?

Thanks


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Sammer said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone could help. I am looking to move out early next year with my family and didn't know whether to do it through a relocation company or to do it myself. What did others do? Thanks


Not sure exactly what you mean.

If you are referring to 'stuff' then you'll need a moving company (pick fords et al) to do your shipping, assuming a 20ft container - roughly £3500 door to door, including packing and unpacking.

As for everything else, what would you want help with?

Some people get agencies to deal with all of their documentation attestation at great expense, but in reality, it is dead simple if you follow the steps. 

The big hassles here are housing and schools. You'll find all the advice and assistance you need to sort all this out on this forum. Have a good read of the sticky threads.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. Does doing it yourself simply mean doing the packing and loading? This may be possible in Britain. I did it once from Canada to Kenya. You still need a shipping company to supply a container and do all of the paperwork. Obviously it's a lot more work but you may be able to save some money. The insurance cover will be affected and clearing through customs at this end may be more involved since the company can't vouch for the authenticity of the packing list.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Major multinationals and banks usually provide relocation consultants when transferring key employees overseas as part of the relo package. The consultants will arrange for the shipping, help with finding housing and arrange for connections to utilities and provide local knowledge on where to live and schools. But it's paid for by the company. It's generally not worth it if you're funding it yourself except if you were moving to a complex city in a very different country with real language barriers, such as Shanghai or Jakarta.

Dubai is a small city, much smaller than its global reputation may indicate. Western expats live predominately in certain areas. Most of the schools are 'international' and you can easily find them by googling online and the trick is getting places, not finding the schools. As mentioned earlier in this thread it's easy to move here and find all the information you need via googling. 

The standard in Dubai is that when you first come here the company provides you with a hotel apartment for the first 1-3 months, which gives you time to get a feel of the place and where you want to live by driving around or asking your coworkers. The real difficulty (other than finding schools) is how you will fund the rent. Will the company provide your housing allowance in one cheque for the year or are you expected to fund it yourself out of a lump sum package? Rents are paid anywhere between 1-4 cheques for the year with villas and more choice apartments increasingly asking one cheque. 



Sammer said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help. I am looking to move out early next year with my family and didn't know whether to do it through a relocation company or to do it myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

a lot of people come out alone, sort out schools, houses, settling in at work etc, before shipping out the family.


----------



## Sammer (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi
Thanks for your replies. I'm sorry rereading it I can see I wasn't very clear in the information I was after.
I know there are relocation companies that will literally do everything for you. Arranging house viewings, school viewings/applications, utilities etc. I was wondering has anybody used them or is it easier to do it yourself?
Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Sammer said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your replies. I'm sorry rereading it I can see I wasn't very clear in the information I was after.
> I know there are relocation companies that will literally do everything for you. Arranging house viewings, school viewings/applications, utilities etc. I was wondering has anybody used them or is it easier to do it yourself?
> Thanks


As far as I know, there isn't any one solution to take care of everything you mentioned. In any case, as far as the house viewing is concerned, that is certainly one thing you would want to be involved in directly if you are looking to get the best deal/option. 

The real estate market/practice is murky to say the least, as inconvenient as it might be, you'd want to do it all yourself...


----------



## Sammer (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi thanks for your replies.

We have been put in touch with Helpxpat and EER who do these relocating packages that include orientation days to see areas and housing etc. I just wonder if its worth the money?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Sammer said:


> Hi thanks for your replies.
> 
> We have been put in touch with Helpxpat and EER who do these relocating packages that include orientation days to see areas and housing etc. I just wonder if its worth the money?



how much are they intending to charge?

It isn't going to save you any time. Might give a little piece of mind, but is unlikely to save time.
I would imagine that a lot of these companies are like IFA's - they go to those agents and landlords that provide the best kick-backs to them (despite being 'alegedly' independent) so you may not see the 'whole market'

There are school specialists, but whether they do actually have any clout to beat the waiting lists is questionable.

to be honest, get prepared, read up on here, and get stuck in!!!


----------



## Sammer (Nov 19, 2013)

A home search which includes housing overview, lease negotiation, contract formation and which is for 2 days will cost around 5500 AED

We have thought about doing it ourselves as there is so much information on here but just as they are based in Dubai didn't know whether it would be easier in the long run.

Thanks


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. It depends on a few factors. What is the cost? Given that you will most likely be tired, a bit jet lagged and driving around in a strange city with different behaviours and on the other side of the road, a worry-free introduction to the city could be good value. Just look out the window, take in a few landmarks, get your bearings, and a taste of the different communities, housing options and school locations. The risk is that you simply end up with a driver who knows the roads but little else and is unable to provide any sort of depth in his/her responses.

But at some point you will need to 'jump in' and start running the show. Schools seem to be the first priority as this will dictate your nearest suitable community. What would be nice is if your employer had a buddy scheme whereby one of your future colleagues was able to spend a morning providing an introductory service that effectively addressed your needs. Put the offer out. Wonderful lunch paid for in return for a few hours of your experience. You could get a lot lunches for 5500 AED.

Mark


----------



## Sammer (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, really helpful. I will ask about a buddy scheme. 
These companies do offer school searches too and also viewings for around 3000AED. I'm guessing this is quite an expensive option?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

5500 for two days worth of house searching is a bit steep!
remember, you'll be paying an agent 5% of your first year's annual rent for picking his nose too, so that'll cost you.

what do they charge if you dont make up your mind in two days? that's quite a bit of pressure...



get a school FIRST.

then find a house. Once you've been through the school pain, the housing will be easy, and you'll have seen the area.
What does the school service offer? If they can GUARANTEE a place in your preferred school, i'd say it might be worth it! might all be talk, though.


----------



## Sammer (Nov 19, 2013)

The home search description is: housing overview, finalising property, lease negotiation, contract formation and final handover.

I understand that there is pressure if we don't choose within 2 day, but I'm pretty nervous about upping and leaving anyway which is why we were looking at these companies to help us or to stop me stressing!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Sammer said:


> The home search description is: housing overview, finalising property, lease negotiation, contract formation and final handover. I understand that there is pressure if we don't choose within 2 day, but I'm pretty nervous about upping and leaving anyway which is why we were looking at these companies to help us or to stop me stressing!!


I admit it's daunting!!

To put things into perspective. I'd never considered Dubai until I got an offer. From first offer, to starting work was less than 6 weeks.
In that time, we sorted the house, rented it out, got all documents attested, rehoused dog, cats and chickens, upped sticks and relocated a family of four, getting the two children into a school and a house organised within 4 weeks of arrival. 
We are not serial expats, so nothing overly organised about us!
It's perfectly doable, and the pressure is relatively short-lived.
It's all an adventure!
There is loads of support on here, from agent suggestions, areas to live, schools, cars, dos and donts....


----------



## Sammer (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes you are right, I need to look at it as an adventure!
Thank you for all your advice


----------

